# felicitaçoes aos cariocas



## spaniardpolo

Hola,

Quiero mandar un mensaje en portugués 'brasileiro' felicitándolos por la consecución de los JJ OO 2.016

¡ FELICIDADES A ESA GRAN CIUDAD Y A TODA LA GENTE MARAVILLOSA DE ESE GRAN PAIS QUE ES BRASIL !

Alguna sugerencia o ayuda.

Muito obrigado !!!

SP


----------



## Carfer

_'PARABÉNS A ESSA GRANDE CIDADE E A TODA A GENTE MARAVILHOSA DESSE GRANDE PAÍS QUE É O BRASIL !'_

_Pode ser que não seja grande português 'brasileiro', mas contém certamente o espírito da mensagem que spaniardpolo quer transmitir e que, obviamente, acompanho com imensa satisfação._


----------



## spaniardpolo

¡¡  muito obrigado !!

SP - be happy and make somebody happy
      sabes la traducción de esta frase al portugués?
      ... y no doy más la lata​


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Seja feliz e faça alguém feliz.


----------



## Mangato

Sumo-me as felicitações.  PARABENS  a todos o brasileiros e de jeito especial aos cariocas.  A Cidade Maravilhosa vai alcançar um  sucesso enorme.


----------



## Guigo

Muito obrigado!

Aguardamos todos vocês aqui, seja em 2014 ou em 2016!!!


----------



## almufadado

Que seja desta que acabem com as favelas, e construam casas para  as pessoas (acho que se chama assim aos habitantes de favela?).

De qualque forma parabéns e boa sorte aos Brasileiros !


----------



## WhoSoyEu

almufadado said:


> Que seja desta que acabem com as favelas, e construam casas para  as pessoas (acho que se chama assim aos habitantes de favela?).
> 
> De qualque forma parabéns e boa sorte aos Brasileiros !


Quem mora em favela é "favelado". "Pessoas" são todos, independente de origem, sexo, classe social, ou endereço.

Os brasileiros, e nós, cariocas, em especial, agradecemos.


----------



## Tomby

*RIO DE JANEIRO, PRIMEIRA CIDADE OLÍMPICA DA AMÉRICA DO SUL!!!*
_*Parabéns a todos os brasileiros, e particularmente aos cariocas, por atingir a organização dos Jogos Olímpicos do ano 2016. *_
_*Desejo-lhes muitos sucessos.*_
(click) e (click)
TT.


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> Que seja desta que acabem com as favelas, e construam casas para as pessoas (acho que se chama assim aos habitantes de favela?).
> 
> De qualque forma parabéns e boa sorte aos Brasileiros !


 
Ok, desfazando alguns mitos... 

98% das residências das "favelas" são de alvenaria, de tijolo; há até edifícios de apartamentos lá. Não falta luz elétrica (gatolight) e TV a cabo (gatonet) e quase todas têm água encanada, via sistema de bombas, ou de poços artesianos. Mais de 80% dos moradores de "favelas", no Rio de Janeiro têm acesso à internet - é a tal de _inclusão digital_; sendo que muitos possuem computadores, em casa.

O que falta então? A infra-estrutura urbana: rede de esgoto (as casas têm fossas ou sumidouros); escolas e hospitais próximos; transporte coletivo de qualidade; ruas calçadas e asfaltadas; policiamento ostensivo; etc.

E por quê escrevi "favela"? Por que, atualmente, diz-se _comunidade_, nome algo politicamente correto, mas que tem a virtude de aumentar a auto-estima de seus moradores e propiciar a integração com a cidade, como um todo: fato que ainda deixa agoniados, setores nervosos e histéricos da classe média.

Será que nossos amigos hispanofalantes irão entender?


Grande abraço a todos!!!


----------



## Miracatiba

Carfer said:


> _'PARABÉNS A ESSA GRANDE CIDADE E A TODA A GENTE MARAVILHOSA DESSE GRANDE PAÍS QUE É O BRASIL !'_
> 
> _Pode ser que não seja grande português 'brasileiro', mas contém certamente o espírito da mensagem que spaniardpolo quer transmitir e que, obviamente, acompanho com imensa satisfação._


 

Eu traduziria com uma pequena diferença.
_'PARABÉNS A ESSA GRANDE CIDADE E A TODO O POVO MARAVILHOSO DESSE GRANDE PAÍS QUE É O BRASIL !'_


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Certamente, dará muito trabalho organizar tamanho evento, mas também trará vultosos investimentos e geração de novos empregos.

Como disse o colega, estaremos esperando por vocês. Para os que ainda não conhecem, façam destas olimpíadas uma oportunidade para visistar esta incrível cidade.

Obrigado!


----------



## Istriano

Boa sorte cariocas!


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Ok, desfazando alguns mitos...
> 
> 98% das residências das "favelas" são de alvenaria, de tijolo; há até edifícios de apartamentos lá. Não falta luz elétrica (gatolight) e TV a cabo (gatonet) e quase todas têm água encanada, via sistema de bombas, ou de poços artesianos. Mais de 80% dos moradores de "favelas", no Rio de Janeiro têm acesso à internet - é a tal de _inclusão digital_; sendo que muitos possuem computadores, em casa.
> 
> O que falta então? A infra-estrutura urbana: rede de esgoto (as casas têm fossas ou sumidouros); escolas e hospitais próximos; transporte coletivo de qualidade; ruas calçadas e asfaltadas; policiamento ostensivo; etc.
> 
> E por quê escrevi "favela"? Por que, atualmente, diz-se _comunidade_, nome algo politicamente correto, mas que tem a virtude de aumentar a auto-estima de seus moradores e propiciar a integração com a cidade, como um todo: fato que ainda deixa agoniados, setores nervosos e histéricos da classe média.
> 
> Será que nossos amigos hispanofalantes irão entender?
> 
> 
> Grande abraço a todos!!!



Se seu critério de habitação condigna, ordem civilizacional, administração urbana, urbanidade for esse então até os indios da Amazónia que nunca viram "gente civilizada" têm:

Acesso internet : fogueira 1.0, sinais de fumo 2.36 versão upgrade

Televisão e cinema : Grande ecran zul (céu 0.1 beta) com acção tipo ficção cientifica (ainda só passam aviões voando e se despenhando)

Luz : versão "green" ou ecológicamente correcta classe A 

Água : chuva tubeless   

Gás : Metano se já tiverem acesso ao feijão

Seu
Almufadado


----------



## Guigo

almufadado said:


> Se seu critério de habitação condigna, ordem civilizacional, administração urbana, urbanidade for esse então até os indios da Amazónia que nunca viram "gente civilizada" têm:
> 
> Acesso internet : fogueira 1.0, sinais de fumo 2.36 versão upgrade
> 
> Televisão e cinema : Grande ecran zul (céu 0.1 beta) com acção tipo ficção cientifica (ainda só passam aviões voando e se despenhando)
> 
> Luz : versão "green" ou ecológicamente correcta classe A
> 
> Água : chuva tubeless
> 
> Gás : Metano se já tiverem acesso ao feijão
> 
> Seu
> Almufadado


 
Hahaha... apenas informando que _moro em uma favela_! Morro do Salgueiro, Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil... ao seu dispôr!!!


----------



## almufadado

Guigo said:


> Hahaha... apenas informando que _moro em uma favela_! Morro do Salgueiro, Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, RJ, Brasil... ao seu dispôr!!!



Tudo bem !

Mas me diga entre um apartamento num edificio com todos os comodos e comodidades e uma favela... há escolha ?

Eu também estive numa favela (de passagem) e as pessoas são muito mais ... como direi ... afáveis ?  que as que vivem amedrontadas dentro das suas "gaiolas douradas" que populam - igualmente - pelo Rio de Janeiro .

A criação de habitação condigna aumenta 4 coisas:



Aumenta a dignidade pessoal (efeito generalizado de ter propriedade ou pelo menos espoaço privado/privacidade)
aumenta o emprego e a formação (motivada pela construção)
fomenta de forma generalizada a economia seja pela criação de empregos, serviços, comércio e impostos
aumenta ou pelo menos permite ter maior controlo da população e sobre a população o que resulta em maior segurança
A haver investimento no Rio para dar corpo a um evento como os Jogos Olimpicos, que um deles seja a criação de habitação seja comercial seja social.

Da minha experiência em Portugal com o programa de irradicação de barracas (as favelas lisboetas), do qual eu fui um fervoroso apoiante,  todos ficaram a ganhar (ainda que à direita tivessem reclamado dos impostos gastos em "gente perdida"). Tendo eu sempre vivido sempre num sitio rodeado de bairros de barracas, com a habitação social, não terminou a criminalidade, a toxicodepêndencia, a pobreza (por vezes induzida) mas que minimizou, deu oportunidade e acalmou esses problemas isso fez.

Num dos novos bairros, de uma taxa de desemprego de quase 70% passou-se a taxas de 35% em 15 anos, para não falar de indices de alfabetização, sanitários, etc  .

ganharam os ricos com o aumento dos contractos de construção e o aumento das acções das empresas
ganharam as pessoas que moravam em barracas pois puderam aumentar o seu nivel de vida
ganhou a cidade por ter se livrado do triste espectaculo que é ter barracas em todas as entradas da cidade
ganhou o estado por ter aumentado as receitas de impostos (minimos inicialmente mas em crescendo)

O Euro 2004 realizado em Portugal também foi motivação para se acelerar estes processos de "reformulação" da cidade... espero ... faço votos que por ai também seja


----------



## Mangato

Os parabens derivaram numa discussão bem interessante, mas alheia a este foro. Lembro-lhes que têm o foro de discussões culturais.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

spaniardpolo said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quiero mandar un mensaje en portugués 'brasileiro' felicitándolos por la consecución de los JJ OO 2.016
> 
> ¡ FELICIDADES A ESA GRAN CIUDAD Y A TODA LA GENTE MARAVILLOSA DE ESE GRAN PAIS QUE ES BRASIL !
> 
> Alguna sugerencia o ayuda.
> 
> Muito obrigado !!!
> 
> SP


 
Olá Sániardpolo,

Eu já enviei para meus colegas no Brasil e eles adoraram, recebi um cálido retorno.  Veja, fiz alusão à música da apresentação e lhes escrevi:

"Parabéns irmãos por _Cidade_ tão _maravilhosa, cheia de encantos mil_ ser escolhida para sediar as Olimpíadas 2016!  Saravá..."

"Tão" não é cursiva pos a música diz: "_Cidade maravilhosa, cheia de encantos mil... Cidade maravilhosa, coração do meu Brasil..."_


----------



## Guigo

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Olá Sániardpolo,
> 
> Eu já enviei para meus colegas no Brasil e eles adoraram, recebi um cálido retorno. Veja, fiz alusão à música da apresentação e lhes escrevi:
> 
> "Parabéns irmãos por _Cidade_ tão _maravilhosa, cheia de encantos mil_ ser escolhida para sediar as Olimpíadas 2016! Saravá..."
> 
> "Tão" não é cursiva pos a música diz: "_Cidade maravilhosa, cheia de encantos mil... Cidade maravilhosa, coração do meu Brasil..."_


 
Olá, Yvonne, 

A música da apresentação é _Cidade Maravilhosa_, composta por André Filho, em 1934, e gravada originalmente por Aurora Miranda (irmã mais nova da Carmen Miranda) para o Carnaval de 1935.

Anos depois, esta canção foi adotada, oficialmente, como Hino da Cidade do Rio de Janeiro!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Obrigada pelo histórico.

Eu a conhecia mas não sabia todo isso.
Eu vi a apresentação das Olimpíadas aqui, veja só:
http://www.sirm.com.br/


----------



## Letal

Parabéns meus amigos, o povo brasileiro lutador e trabalhador, merece essa alegria, tenho a certeza que essa vai ser a melhor olimpíada da historia. A Cidade Maravilhosa vai ser a capital do mundo olímpico, e o mundial de futebol também vai ser um grande sucesso, abraços desde Lima - Perú


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Não sei se será a melhor, mas com certeza será a mais divertida.


----------



## Mangato

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Obrigada pelo histórico.
> 
> Eu a conhecia mas não sabia todo isso.
> Eu vi a apresentação das Olimpíadas aqui, veja só:
> http://www.sirm.com.br/


 
Beleza


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Obrigada pelo histórico.
> 
> Eu a conhecia mas não sabia todo isso.
> Eu vi a apresentação das Olimpíadas aqui, veja só:
> http://www.sirm.com.br/



Lindo o seu link. Adorei!!

Obrigado, dá até muito orgulho nessa hora de ser carioca e BRASILEIRO!! Espero que essas Olimpíadas mudem definitivamente a imagem do Rio e do Brasil, tanto para os estrangeiros como (e principalmente) para muitos de nós brasileiros.


----------

